# writeable compressed file system?



## vaclinux (Mar 23, 2009)

Dear guys,
This thread followup from here.
geom_uzip is current filesystem that is used, but it is read only.
I need to have write-able compressed file system,
Any idea what it should be,?
So far my goggling effort not really help me much.
Thanks you,


----------



## cy@ (Mar 23, 2009)

Try ZFS using the compression property. Of course this only works if you don't care what format your filesystem is in. If you need a compressed msdos or UFS image geom_uzip is your only solution, albeit read-only.


----------



## blah (Mar 23, 2009)

cy@ said:
			
		

> Try ZFS using the compression property. Of course this only works if you don't care what format your filesystem is in. If you need a compressed msdos or UFS image geom_uzip is your only solution, albeit read-only.


Are you saying that UFS on top of ZVOL will not be compressed at all?


----------

